# how to test rear abs sensors



## Kamhillbilly (Dec 9, 2012)

I changed rear bearings so I had to unplug rear abs sensors , now car is all back together ABS and 4wd lights are on . Is there a way to check these sensors ?

Thanks

2006 x trail


----------



## Kamhillbilly (Dec 9, 2012)

no way to test ?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Try to do a ecu reset maybe.
Have you unplugged the sensors with the battery on?


----------



## Kamhillbilly (Dec 9, 2012)

otomodo said:


> Try to do a ecu reset maybe.
> Have you unplugged the sensors with the battery on?


Yes the battery was connected when I unplugged them. Thanks I will give that a try .


----------



## Kamhillbilly (Dec 9, 2012)

No go , just ordered some abs sensors off ebay . See if that works .Ordered these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221641624463?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171374664965?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I know that the dealer can check for codes and specify which wheel sensor is not working. However I do not think the average cheap bluetooth unit allows access to that software.
If they were working prior to disconnection, I would have a look at the connector and try and give it a clean. Same deal with the sensor itself, maybe its not quite screwed in properly. 
Other thing that occurs is that if your backing plate was messed up, maybe the abs ring got damaged as well. If its cracked or damaged, it will mess up the signal.


----------



## Janeelizabethclare (Oct 17, 2015)

*ABS Sensor*

I have an intermittent problem with the ABS Sensor and 4WD warning light coming on on my 2003 Nissan XTrail sport. I went to 3 different garages before I could find one whose computer recognised my XTrail. Then the diagnosis was a new sensor in the centre console and not the wheel speed sensor. I was sceptical about this. The local garage cleaned up the sensor in the centre console and the fault disappeared long enough for the MOT but returned a few days later. It's now going back for further tests. It seems to me that the computer diagnosis system is not necessarily the best solution. I'm inclined to think there is a problem with the wheel speed sensors as the underneath is pretty filthy as I occasionally go off road.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What do you mean by sensor in the centre console? Sounds like the code was flashed and cleared. Its possible that sensor could use some cleaning or be in need of replacement. Where they able to tell you which one was indicating a fault?
Is it possible the fault was related to your front transfer case. The awd system uses the wheel sensors to detect slippage, and if you have a bad one I believe it disables the awd. Anyhow, would love to help more, but I have no idea what was replaced in the ''centre console''.


----------



## Janeelizabethclare (Oct 17, 2015)

*ABS/4wd*

Nothing has been replaced yet as I was quoted over £900 for the part and the vehicle is not worth much more than this. The garage had the vehicle back on Monday and the computer reading was still not showing any wheel speed sensor fault just a fault in the "accelerator sensor" part number 47930 8H300. Have not been able to find this part on line yet. In the meantime I had a difficult job today towing a horse trailer with no 4wd or diff lock. Any suggestions will be welcome.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mmm, the part number you quote is for NISSAN X-TRAIL AIRBAG IMPACT / CRASH SENSOR 47930 8H300

here is a listing on ebay for used ones NISSAN X-TRAIL AIRBAG IMPACT / CRASH SENSOR 47930 8H300 | eBay

But that is far from being a wheel sensor. What actual codes came up? While most garages can access most codes, I am not sure if they all have the capacity to get into the wheel sensor menu the same way the dealer can. Is your only problem that awd will not engage because of a faulty abs sensor ?

Try to get the codes and let us know. I think you should find another mechanic and get a second opinion.
Actually if they gave you a quote, could you post what they wrote on it to come up with a 900 Pound estimate?


----------

